# Glass half full....Glass half empty........????



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Why did you choose that choice..........????


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What visual "FACTS" did you consider in making your choice.......???


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I remember that ad from years ago, late 60&#8217;s. It was a half glass of milk. If you see a glass that is half full, join the Peace Corps.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Now I ask you if we keep the liquid exactly the same, but only switch the Happy fish to the glass on the right, and switch the sad depressed fish to the glass on the left, does this in any way change your answer......???


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

If you can't decide whether your glass is half full or half empty, pour more bourbon in. Problem solved.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Well...regardless of which fish you are....you are still stuck in a glass with a half volume of water. 

Being a fish in a glass, you aren't going to change that situation. You can't put more water in, or take more water out. You are simply stuck living there. So...

Do you want to be happy about it or depressed?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It depends.
If you are pouring water into an empty glass, then it is half full as you pour.
If you are taking water out of a glass, then the glass is half empty.
Ironically, it's a glass, and the earth is 75% water, so an empty, or half empty glass, can always be filled!!

Which am I?
I am the whole glass, sometimes filled to the over flow, and some times, empty.
It is the ebb and flow of life.
All I have to do is go to the cool brook, and fill up!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I notice some rarely post anything positive, it's always doom and gloom. The half full/half empty glass don't have anything to do with water. It's how you go through life either focused on the negative stuff (pessimism) or focusing on the positive stuff (optimism). Heck, one poster said 90% of all women are idiots, most men are cheaters and the new generation are lazy bed wetters, what colored glasses are they looking through ?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Is_the_glass_half_empty_or_half_full%3F



Is the glass half empty or half full?


"Is the glass half empty or half full?" is a common expression, a proverbial phrase, generally used rhetorically to indicate that a particular situation could be a cause for optimism (half full) or pessimism (half empty), or as a general litmus test to simply determine an individual's worldview. The purpose of the question is to demonstrate that the situation may be seen in different ways depending on one's point of view and that there may be opportunity in the situation as well as trouble.

This idiom is used to explain how people perceive events and objects. Perception is unique to every individual and is simply one's interpretation of reality. The phrase "Is the glass half empty or half full" can be understood also as a philosophical question.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder. If it's half empty here, would it be half full in Australia?


----------

